#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-31
<broder> pleia2: a few more tweets and you'll control the microblog frame on summit :-P
<pleia2> debian is exciting :)
<DarkwingUDS> broder: She just gave me a grin and a thumbs up :P
<pleia2> we're back to blah blah blah cloud so I'm quiet for a while ;)
<pleia2> (it's interesting technology, but I'm a sysadmin, not a dev, I want to see it when it's done)
 * DarkwingUDS snickers at the jokes that can be made from "JuJu"
<pleia2> jono needs to stop with the jokes, he's making me sick already :)
<pleia2> "haha, bad juju!" make.it.stop.
<DarkwingUDS> HAH! It's better then the Kubuntu group and saying "Persicely" every 5 minutes.
<pleia2> oh nooooo
<pleia2> hehe
<DarkwingUDS> THATs old by now.
<DarkwingUDS> How bad is it that we are sitting one seat away and we are chatting in IRC? :P
<pleia2> we have a new leadership team here now
<pleia2> updated launchpad and just emailed the list
<pleia2> welcome jtatum :)
<DarkwingUDS> Ahhh, Yay! jtatum welcome.
<jtatum> thanks :)
<DarkwingUDS> ROFL! The first cloud based push notifacation was the bat signal!
<pleia2> bats bats
<jtatum> actually that was pull notification
<jtatum> since you had to periodically poll the clouds to see it
<DarkwingUDS> jtatum: +1
<jtatum> i really wanted to be at this uds, but travel has been hard to arrange lately.
<bkerensa> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> nothing loads
<jledbetter> Yep :)
<bkerensa> Also Icecast is not working on Banshee :P
<bkerensa> so no audio or video from UDS =/
<jledbetter> Getting it via FF personally. Had the same issues though it was working for me earlier when I tested
<bkerensa> FF?
<bkerensa> Firefox?
<jledbetter> Yes, sorry, in a remote session right now :)
<jledbetter> Then back to work for me
<jledbetter> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/bonaire3.ogg   opened in Firefox and it worked.
<aaditya> MarkDude: ping
<DarkwingUDS> MarkDude: Ping
<akk> Anybody know the "right place" to configure a touchpad? All the google hits still talk about xorg.conf.
<akk> I can get my horizontal scrolling working with a synclient command, but I'm not sure where to put it to make it persistent.
 * bkerensa is going to go film Michael Moore
<bkerensa> peace
<DonkeyHotei> in soviet america, michael moore films you
<nhaines> akk: I think it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<akk> nhaines: There hasn't been an xorg.conf in about 3 years ... unless you generate one explicitly.
<nhaines> akk: yes.
<akk> Most things configured there can be configured somewhere else too.
<nhaines> akk: just put in the stanzas you need, typically.  Is there a synaptics.conf somewhere?
<akk> There is a /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf, which I was just about to look at ...
<akk> that may be the new approved way.
<nhaines> Hmm, just watched sabdfl's keynote at UDS-P.
<DarkwingUDS> What you think?
<pleia2> we were very happy that it was boring :)
<pleia2> nhaines: link?
<pleia2> (I had the live stream link, dunno where it's archived)
<akk> Yay, that's the answer, /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<nhaines> pleia2: uh, the Ubuntu Developers YouTube channel... I can't actually get to it on my desktop because work doesn't like that.  ;)
<akk> Did it have some interesting content, as well as lack of inflammatory silliness?
<nhaines> akk: yes, they said they would try to do user testing to optimize Ubuntu for power users.
<akk> That sounds promising.
<akk> Sounds like a big change, actually!
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks :)
<nhaines> And that if they could get Linus and esr in for testing, sabdfl was pretty sure footage would soon be available online everywhere... although they might have to mute the audio channel.  :)
<akk> lol
<pleia2> that was pretty good
<akk> They should get me for testing. I have an amazing ability to not get supposedly simple GUI interfaces.
<nhaines> I'll be happy to test the smartphone or tablet interfaces!
<akk> I can help test tablet too, if they ever decide that's a priority.
<akk> It's so rare that usability studies are willing to include people with any existing experience.
<nhaines> akk: sabdfl announced during his keynote that that's a priority.
<akk> Excellent
<nhaines> pleia2: Ubuntu UDS P Orlando - Mark Shuttleworth Keynote: http://youtu.be/0bOwyGYTMv8
<pleia2> nhaines: oh great, thanks :)
<nhaines> pleia2: once I realized I had mobile hotspot tethering enabled on my G2 (that's how I watched the keynote on my Nexus One), it was easy enough to flip the laptop computer to the right network and hunt.  :)
 * bkerensa is setting up a Voice RSS Reader for people at UDS
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> you can call it and it will read Planet Ubuntu to you :D
<nhaines> http://www.ubucon.org/scale/scale10x/ is now live!
<nhaines> I expect people to spread the word.  :P
<crashsystems> anyone have a link to today's UDS keynote?
<nhaines> Ubuntu UDS P Orlando - Mark Shuttleworth Keynote:  http://youtu.be/0bOwyGYTMv8
<crashsystems> awesome, thanks
<nhaines> You're welcome.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-01
<bkerensa> nhaines: or this one http://youtu.be/S13PuddQxFo
<bkerensa> ;)
<crashsystems> I just wish there was a copy online with better audio
<nhaines> bkerensa: all I know is that I linked the official one.  :P
<bkerensa> crashsystems: I'm working on a transription
<bkerensa> lots of people had issues with the audio
<MarkDude> aaditya, pong
<MarkDude> darkwing pong
<jtatum> MarkDude: ping
<MarkDude> jtatum, pongy
<MarkDude> Whats up?
<jtatum> happy halloween
<MarkDude> That it is
<bkerensa> Happy Halloween to MarkDude pleia2 Gareth nhaines jono
<MarkDude> Happy Halloween to jld<tab> glad to have her here soon
<MarkDude> jtatum, is even more stoked 0 I am sure
<jtatum> perhaps :) not sure who is stokeder, jledbetter or i?
<MarkDude> jtatum, well you are a man, you may be mire open with your feelings
<MarkDude> more
<MarkDude> Jessicaa keeps her cards closer to the chext
<MarkDude> chest
<jledbetter> chext too
<jledbetter> I have sugared up the neighborhood in grand "adios" fashion ;)
<MarkDude> Sorry for your neighborhoods loss
<MarkDude> Our gain tho
<DonkeyHotei> corn chext or rice chext?
<MarkDude> chext mate DonkeyHotei
<DarkwingUDS> MarkDude: do you know any Fedora KDE users?
<MarkDude> Yes DarkwingUDS
<MarkDude> rrix
<MarkDude> Ryan Rix
<MarkDude> He is most likley our greatest contributor
<MarkDude> what you want  DarkwingUDS
<MarkDude> Dude is my hero, dont be mean
<DarkwingUDS> I am looking for what SQL database Fedora uses for Akonadi
<MarkDude> blah b;ah technical words
<MarkDude> #kde-the-choice4gods
<MarkDude> He is at the hacker space right now I guess
<MarkDude> DarkwingUDS, I put a call out, give it some time
<DarkwingUDS> MarkDude: Thanks
<MarkDude> Curious, are you wearing a g-string right now?
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> I heard that was FL law
<MarkDude> Anyone there from Rhode Island?
<MarkDude> DarkwingUDS, back story on Ryan
<MarkDude> ASU student
<DarkwingUDS> LOL
<MarkDude> What ya want?
<DarkwingUDS> I want to know what SQL they are using for Fedora
<MarkDude> darf\\
<MarkDude> DarkwingUDS, you are free ro talk in  #fedora-ambassador
<MarkDude> They already know of you
<MarkDude> ANd how Disnwy screwed you
<MarkDude> And more importantly your name take back
<DarkwingUDS> MarkDude: there is no one in there....
<MarkDude> Ryan is laggi\njg
<DarkwingUDS> MarkDude: I don't think that is the right channel... No one in there and I'm OPS
<MarkDude> try this\
<jtatum> last night was the kfjc ghost riders in the sky marathon. i should have mentioned it here for folks in the bay area
<philipballew> what a late night it is here
<pleia2> philipballew: you're up early :)
<philipballew> pleia2, I felt I should Join :)
<philipballew> i dont sleep anyway
<DarkwingUDS> Hey Phil
<philipballew> hey DarkwingUDS, how goes it?
<DarkwingUDS> it goes... teying to wake up
<philipballew> haha, Yeah. I am still in bed on my laptop :)
<philipballew> what session you at?
<DarkwingUDS> Kubuntu ibus
<philipballew> DarkwingUDS, nice!
<philipballew> i'm sure Orlando is a nice place
<pleia2> philipballew: SD ubuntu hour on for tonight?
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, I am pretty sure kevin will be there, but if noone is there I will be dropping off some Cd's I got from you at the coffee shop
<pleia2> ok, just as long as someone will be there for the whole hour :)
<pleia2> I'll send out the tweet/dent in a bit
<philipballew> I plan to be there the whole hour. When noone comes I usually just read and do homework
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Apparently Redhat is now monitoring my blog and tweets
<bkerensa> redhat.mymediainfo.com/redhat/tweets.jsp <----
<bkerensa> some sort of media and social analytical platform for corporations
<bkerensa> =o
<jyo> So who's excited for the Solyndra auction this week?
<jyo> Woot lot of 54 assorted Solyndra logo women's polo shirts! http://goo.gl/6eghw
<BotenAnna> so holy cow its so much easier to make a chrome extension than a firefox one
<BotenAnna> a++ will make more chrome extensions
<BotenAnna> jyo: is solyndra the one that went out of business? :(
<BotenAnna> the solar company
<BotenAnna> this seems like a cool technology, I don't believe wikipedia's statement that it's just the plummeting silicon prices
<BotenAnna> something seems fishy
<nhaines> BotenAnna: conspiracy!
<BotenAnna> probably
<nhaines> BotenAnna: I guess you could say their plans were...
 * nhaines puts on sunglasses.
<nhaines> half-baked.  YEEE-AAAHHH!
<BotenAnna> loll
<BotenAnna> they made meg whitman CEO
<nhaines> Ah the plot thinnens!
<nhaines> I'm sad because in a minute I'm going to have to stop listening to Jonathan Coulton songs and do work instead.
<MarkDude> http://twit.tv/show/tech-news-today/361 Ubuntu got some good press on Tech news today
<rbarot_> nice
<MarkDude> They spoke about UDS and Ubuntu just working
<rbarot_> happy Halloween MarkDude
<MarkDude> Spent a few minutes on it
<MarkDude> Happy Halloween to you rbarot_
 * MarkDude was sick yesterday
<BotenAnna> ubuntu: it Just Works*
<MarkDude> Did not get go out for fun
<BotenAnna> *unless you have two different sized monitors and an nvidia graphics card
<MarkDude> Well also a few other hiccups
<MarkDude> Unity will work nice on a tablet
<MarkDude> Give me one with a touchscreen
<BotenAnna> it's definitely to the point where it's not really easier to install Windows or Ubuntu, they're just different
<BotenAnna> Ubuntu is easier to install, Windows to configure. imho.
<BotenAnna> but it kind of varies based on hardware. windows sucks at some hardware, ubuntu, other hardware :3
<MarkDude> True
<MarkDude> Ubuntu should have some tablet deals next year
<nhaines> Ubuntu segment for TwitTV starts at 24:01 in.
<nhaines> Also it lasts until 29:12
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-02
<MarkDude> thx nhaines - Tom Merrit gave it some real coverage. He likes Ubuntu. Some of us in Norcal need to go back to the TWIT
<philipballew> Attention: the San Diego Ubuntu Hour is underway. Feel free to be excited.
<MarkDude> yay
 * MarkDude does happy dance
 * philipballew high fives MarkDude 
<MarkDude> There ya go
<MarkDude> San Diego rocks, I was born there. Great weather year round
<philipballew> Its true, what part of SD you born in?
<MarkDude> PB
<MarkDude> Pacific Beach
<MarkDude> La Jolla to be exact
<philipballew> nice MarkDude !
<MarkDude> Had passes to the zoo
<philipballew> PB... where you can be at a bar and swimming in the ocean at the same time
<MarkDude> and Saw Shamu the whale
<philipballew> I am by there now, the hour is in Hillcrest
<philipballew> Sea world is a nice place
<bkerensa> BotenAnne: solyndra yes a Oregon company I think
<bkerensa> it was corruption and bad business
<MarkDude> Karaoke, Movies and Fighting Games
<MarkDude> Export Share
<MarkDude> Friday, November 11, 2011, 6:00 PM
<MarkDude> SELECTED BY: ARIA L.
<MarkDude> Digger's Diner
<MarkDude> 1895 Farm Bureau Rd, Concord , CA (map)
<MarkDude> SELECTED BY: ARIA L.
<MarkDude> Lets have fun doing karaoke in the living room, fighting games and a movie in the family room!
<MarkDude> Fighting games available are:
<MarkDude> Soul Calibur IV
<MarkDude> Smash Bros Melee
<MarkDude> Super Street Fighter IV
<MarkDude> East Bay Geeks party on the 11th
<MarkDude> Who wants to go?
<dragon> Erm.
<dragon> Friday?
<dragon> Count me in, tentatively.
<dragon> What's the plan?
<MarkDude> next friday in Concord
<dragon> That's over 50 miles from here.
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> There are games tho
<MarkDude> and geeks
<dragon> Geeks and games. What else could one ask for.
<dragon> I'm tentatively in.
<dragon> MarkDude: you attending?
<MarkDude> I should be
<MarkDude> It depends on what L's work schedule is
<MarkDude> Find that out tomorrow
<Faqtotum> who's Aria L.?
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, L is my muse
<Faqtotum> oh.
<MarkDude> You should be able to meet her at an upcoming event
<MarkDude> Oh wait -Aria L is organizer ofEast bay  Geeks
<Faqtotum> so, different person
<MarkDude> Normally you do the confusing Faqtotum - this time it was me :D
<MarkDude> Yep
<Faqtotum> what exactly is East Bay Geeks?
<MarkDude> Well the name says it all
<MarkDude> Go on meetup and check it out
<philipballew> Muse
<philipballew> thats a good band
<MarkDude> It is
 * MarkDude really likes this lady, not yet at point of calling it bf/gf tho
<MarkDude> So I asked her to be my muse
 * philipballew gives MarkDude a congrats hug!
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, were you able to find out more on meetup?
<MarkDude> philipballew, well its a good deal, she is such a positive person.
<philipballew> If the woman is happy, then everyone is happy
<philipballew> hope that doesnt offend anyone
<MarkDude> I hope that does not. That is a Universal Truth.
 * MarkDude 's last GF had all sorts of drama she thrived on. It was very high impact
<philipballew> no good there
<philipballew> thats bad news
<Faqtotum> MarkDude: CBA
<MarkDude> cba?
<Faqtotum> MarkDude: as the british say, "can't be arsed"
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, can Eureka be queried for last seen rww?
<andrewrgross> hello?
<pleia2> hello
<BotenAnna> hello~
<andrewrgross> I apologize if I'm interrupting anything.  I'm new to IRC.
<BotenAnna> irc just is
<BotenAnna> you sit around and things happen
<pleia2> welcome :)
<andrewrgross> I wanted to participate in the Ubuntu community more, and so I stumbled in.
<andrewrgross> Am I in the right place?
<BotenAnna> sounds like a good start to me!
<andrewrgross> I live in L.A.
<andrewrgross> Great.
<BotenAnna> i work in culver city so hi person probably not too far from me
<andrewrgross> Yeah.
<BotenAnna> (well you're at USC, your hostname gives you away bwa ha ha!)
<andrewrgross> Yep, I'm at work right now.
<andrewrgross> I'm a grad student.
<andrewrgross> So, I guess I've figured out the basics of logging on.
<andrewrgross> If I understand right, you hold meetings?
<pleia2> yes, every other sunday
<BotenAnna> I just kind of idle and talk occasionally. They have meetings sometimes, I've watched one or two.
<pleia2> we have one coming up this sunday at 7PM
<BotenAnna> i wanted to see nhaines' coronation :D
<andrewrgross> During other hours, what is this channel used for?
<pleia2> talking about ubuntu, planning events, the weather
<andrewrgross> Neat.
<andrewrgross> If anyone has any etiquette tips or advise on where to learn how to use this better, let me know.
<pleia2> most of us stay connected all the time, so if you ever join and no one talks it just means we're all working/schooling/adventuring
<BotenAnna> "idling" tis common on IRC
<andrewrgross> Great.
<BotenAnna> i have a VPS that is always connected to my ircs
<pleia2> but it's all pretty casual so feel free to jump in anywhere :)
<andrewrgross> Alright.
<andrewrgross> What is a VPS, btw?
<BotenAnna> virtual private server
<BotenAnna> a virtual machine running on a dedicated hosted server
<andrewrgross> OOooooohhh...
<pleia2> the big event that nhaines just announced down in LA is an Ubucon at SCaLE in the end of January: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-October/001849.html
<andrewrgross> also, weird question: what does my name show up as to you guys?
<pleia2> andrewrgross
<andrewrgross> huh.  okay.
<akk> andrewrgross is the nick, realname is "purple"
<BotenAnna> i joked with nhaines that I'd give a talk at SCaLE about sexism but it's too much effort :V
<akk> which means you're using some chat client that doesn't default your fullname properly
<andrewrgross> I am still unclear on what the difference between my name, alias, nick, etc. is.
<andrewrgross> Pidgin.
<Faqtotum> in other words, we know you're using Pidgin
<andrewrgross> Yep.
<Faqtotum> gah, i can't type fast enough
<andrewrgross> And that my hostname is at USC.
<andrewrgross> Cool.  Clearly, there is much to learn.
<andrewrgross> For now, I'm going to go have lunch.
<pleia2> BotenAnna: hah, want some templates? I've done a few (don't anymore though)
<andrewrgross> Thank you all!
<BotenAnna> pleia2: lol yeah I figured you'd probably have more examples and things to say about it XD
<pleia2> when people ask me to give women talks I just give general "attract people to your project" talks and they mostly cover the same things (be nice and welcoming)
<BotenAnna> the effort part would be that I'd approach it from finding common examples of casual sexism and dissect them a bit, and focus on where sexism hurts men
<pleia2> beards on sysadmin icons make pleia2 a sad sysadmin
<BotenAnna> there's the gilded cage/pedestal problem too, like a bit too much doting on and outright worship of women can be quite detrimental
<pleia2> yeah, there is a fine line between celebrating work of female contributors who aren't great at self promotion and that
<BotenAnna> and it just puts me in a weird position. i'm just a person, doing a thing... it fences me in if you think i'm some crazy etherial heaven-being D:
<pleia2> it's sad when people are afraid to talk to me :\
<pleia2> I am very nice, and shy myself!
<pleia2> doesn't happen as much as it used to though
<BotenAnna> the OSS community has grown up a bit but we're not there yet
<pleia2> yeah
<BotenAnna> and ubuntu has been especially good imo, so i hope we can build on that :)
 * pleia2 nods
<BotenAnna> eating all this leftover halloween candy is reminding me why i dont eat candy much anymore, and in moderate amounts when i do haha
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> ubuntu developer summit this week, I no haz halloween :(
<pleia2> was kinda sad
<BotenAnna> i dressed up like a dalek and it was awesome but nobody at work knew what i was >=(
<pleia2> aww
<pleia2> dalek++
<BotenAnna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/380241_10100576945942561_6019356_57483675_955127605_n.jpg my gf and i
<BotenAnna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293944_10100576940733001_6019356_57483530_920647295_n.jpg me being sinister
<BotenAnna> EXTERMINATE, etc
<pleia2> haha, star trek
<pleia2> that dalek costume rocks
<BotenAnna> thanks :D
 * bkerensa misses Star Trek
<bkerensa> but even more there was this series that got killed of
<bkerensa> it was called "Space Above and Beyond"
<BotenAnna> that sounds familiar
<BotenAnna> i dont think i ever watched it but the name sounds about right
<BotenAnna> p.s. bring back space cases
<nhaines> BotenAnna: you wanted to watch my what?  :P
<BotenAnna> coronation! into the royal ranks of open source software!
<nhaines> I don't think I have that.
<pleia2> King of Ubucon?
 * philipballew needs to sign up for that
<philipballew> correction
 * philipballew wants to sign up for that
<nhaines> philipballew: your SCaLE admission will admit you to Ubucon.
<philipballew> yeah, I'll look into the exhibitor badge again.
<philipballew> nhaines, do you need speakers?
<nhaines> philipballew: yes, that was the announcement.
<philipballew> sweet! i might take you up on that
<nhaines> Great!  The more the merrier.
<BotenAnna> i consider myself ubu-pro
<philipballew> DarkwingUDS, I thought you gave a lot of consideration to what you said in the Leadership meeting. Thanks for the solid effort!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-03
<iheartubuntu> greetings
<philipballew> hello iheartubuntu
<BotenAnna> gooooooooooooooood morning ^_^
<philipballew> hello BotenAnna
<MarkDude> Morning BotenAnna
<nhaines> Eureka: good morning!
<Eureka> Factoid good morning! not found
<nhaines> Eureka: good morning?
<Eureka> Factoid good morning? not found
<nhaines> hmm.
<nhaines> I signed up for learnvest.com to take advantage of some of their financial tools.  I'm just brushing up and thought some of their daily "financial bootcamp" email courses would work.
<nhaines> It's all good advice and more or less what I've been doing, but I like being able to refer to them so I don't miss a step as I'm revising.
<nhaines> learnvest.com is aimed at women, but the advice is universal and I don't mind having every page and email contain a photo of a happy, confident, professional-looking woman.
<BotenAnna> nhaines: minus 10 points to gryffindor!
<BotenAnna> lol j/k. strong female characters own
<MarkDude> Ubuntu wiki is down?
<philipballew> MarkDude, I cant access my page
<MarkDude> Ok and launchpad also
<MarkDude> thx philipballew
<philipballew> MarkDude, great timing with UDS and all
<MarkDude> I know
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa is having a not so swell day
 * philipballew ask's why
<jtatum> wiki and launchpad working for me for some reason :(
<philipballew> jtatum, !
<philipballew> thanks for the stickies
<jtatum> sure thing. did they work?
<akk> The orange u-w sticker shows up fine on the red Dell, turns out! I worried it wouldn't be contrasty enough.
<jtatum> neat :)
<philipballew> they do. I am trying to come up with good uses for them. I put one on my laptop and will hand out others at the ubuntu hour soon
<MarkDude> jtatum, its not working for anyone
<jtatum> hm, i thought i was going to have to move the november uh but looks like it will be on the 17th
<jtatum> should be interesting :)
<jtatum> how strange, MarkDude
<philipballew> where do you host them jtatum ?
<jtatum> a coffee shop, philipballew
<philipballew> me to!
 * philipballew loves coffee
<philipballew> gtg! work time
 * philipballew dreads this 2 hour shift
<jtatum> still working for me, oddly enough
<jtatum> (wiki and LP)
<MarkDude> And wiki now works
<Gareth> nhaines: ping
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-04
<nhaines> Gareth: pong
<Gareth> nhaines: hey.
<nhaines> Gareth: heya
<nhaines> Gareth: what's up? :)
<Gareth> nhaines: just wanted to confirm that we talked about an Ubuntu booth?
<nhaines> Gareth: I can confirm that we didn't.  :)
<Gareth> ah ha.
<Gareth> I would assume that even though we didnt talk about it that you intested in having said booth?
<nhaines> Gareth: yup, we should totally do that.
<Gareth> okay good.
<nhaines> Great. Also we like corner booths better than middle ones. But that might be planning too far ahead. :P
<Gareth> everyone likes corner booths...just depends on the briefcases that show up anonymously on the doorstep.
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> Gareth: I'll just await the Ubucon discount code for registration then!
<bkerensa> Gareth: Next year maybe I will come down for Scale :P
<nhaines> YokoZar: you appear to be at the Ubuntu Developer Summit.
<nhaines> SCaLE registration just opened: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x
<erichammond> Gareth: Can we get another SCALE promo code for Ubuntu California?  Last year it was UBUCA for 50% off.
<BotenAnna> http://i.imgur.com/XU4hf.jpg
<BotenAnna> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-z0ycfDu52tI/TrRWsHdyF3I/AAAAAAAAIOE/UYwczseGv4I/h301/323459_hedgehog_after_a_bath.jpg
<BotenAnna> just going to keep posting cute things until there is discussion! :)
 * akk doesn't generally click on random links that arrive with no explanation ... have heard other channel members say similar things
 * MarkDude likes the links BotenAnna 
<MarkDude> Daleks ftw
<MarkDude> So last night I met with some friends to practice for an upcoming flashmob. Good news, I think I can learn the dance moves. Downside, there will be some videos made of this- so I DOUBT I will ever be able to live it down.
<akk> Poor MarkDude, I know how shy you are about stuff like that. :)
<MarkDude> lol
<akk> A dancing flash mob sounds pretty fun! Especially if you get to practice beforehand.
<MarkDude> Well
 * MarkDude is actually a rather shy person
<MarkDude> BUT, I like meeting people MORE than being shy
<MarkDude> So I force myself to be outgoing
<MarkDude> People think I am completely outgoing, so I guess I do a good job of forcing myself to do so
<MarkDude> Im tellin' ya, some of the moves are ALMOST the whole *jazz hands thing*
<MarkDude> Pure comedy gold. Then there  are a few gyrating my hips moves, rofl
<BotenAnna> akk: I promise I won't paste gay porn in here on purpose!
<akk> I can't wait for the youtube. :)
<BotenAnna> if you don't click random links in irc, you're not living dangerously enough ;)
<MarkDude> This channel is fine for links
<akk> BotenAnna: Hey, some people might want to see gay porn. :)  But not everyone wants to see every type of link.
 * MarkDude is part of a few OT channels, that I WONT click links
<MarkDude> akk, we should have video next month
<akk> I'm not worried about links here being some horrible goatse thing, it's just that if I clicked on every link that ever showed up in IRC I'd go dangerously over my daily limit of cat pictures. :)
<BotenAnna> can there be a limit???
<BotenAnna> here's a cat picture https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NEKKq1nBu9E/TrDCLfKtlbI/AAAAAAAAfIw/iMY_4ndkjTE/s720/DSCN1854.JPG
<akk> And most people are doing other stuff, so if it's just some unlabeled link, it's not clear if it's worth stopping to click, whereas if it's labeled "adorable baby pangolins!" they might decide it's worth it.
<MarkDude> Well we dont have a bot announce what links are
<MarkDude> Oregon for example has a bot that says what links actually are
<akk> I'm not sure that would work for raw jpg links, though.
<akk> Unless it was a really really smart bot. :)
 * akk is working on an exercise in image recognition for this week's ML class homework, but even once it's working it won't be that smart
<BotenAnna> there are bots on synirc that do things like say the title of youtube videos and such
<ryaxnb> so i heard foie gras is illegal now in CA
<ryaxnb> who wants to bet foie gras sales increase in Vegas?
<ryaxnb> "drive to vegas, play the slots, eat foie gras"
<ryaxnb> why not?
<ryaxnb> another thing NV allows that CA does not, just after gambling, prostitution, etc.
<ryaxnb> and formerly divorces...
<ryaxnb> foie gras fits in perfectly with Vegas the land of excess.
<seidos> hi everybody
<ryaxnb> hi seidos i was saying
<ryaxnb> so i heard foie gras is illegal now in CA who wants to bet foie gras sales increase in Vegas?
<seidos> that's interesting, i wonder if that mat made of faux grass a friend of mine sold is worth more now
<ryaxnb> :/
<seidos> ah foie gras != faux grass
<ryaxnb> foie gras, duck meat
<ryaxnb> it has an animal right thing
<seidos> sacre bleu
<ryaxnb> foie gras is specially fattened duck
<ryaxnb> it's tasty
<seidos> especially fattened duck liver?
<ryaxnb> animal rights issues.
<ryaxnb> :(
<seidos> yeah, couldn't be good for people animals to eat that
<ryaxnb> just get it in NV.
<seidos> i mean, especially in large quantities
<ryaxnb> no , it tastes good
<ryaxnb> and no one eats it  in large quantities - it's gourmet food
<ryaxnb> you'll be seeing it at the Wynn in 3.2.1..
<seidos> not sure how something like that would get metabolized by the liver
<ryaxnb> dude, i eat beef liver all the time.
<seidos> i wouldn't eat it if i could avoid it
<seidos> how's your health buddy?
<ryaxnb> fine
<ryaxnb> beef liver is metabolized like any other fodo
<seidos> how do you measure that?
<seidos> i could be healthier
<ryaxnb> look, the liver part isn't the problem
<ryaxnb> liver is still legal; even duck liver
<seidos> my mile is pretty atrocious
<ryaxnb> it's specially fattened duck liver.
<ryaxnb> the problem is the way they raise the ducks
<seidos> relatively speaking
<seidos> poor quackers :(
 * ryaxnb would like some foie gras.
<ryaxnb> i like ducks and all, but i luck duck meat more.
 * seidos is vegetarian
<ryaxnb> i like ducks and all, but i like duck meat more.
<seidos> luck=health
<ryaxnb> liek
<ryaxnb> like
<ryaxnb> meat is good for your health
<ryaxnb> how's you B12 level? are you taking B12 supplements? or do you eat eggs or milk?
<seidos> it certainly beats strict nine
<ryaxnb> our bodies need B12.
<seidos> i'm vegetarian, not vegan
<seidos> those vegans are crazy.  i bet they run around with ak-47s
<ryaxnb> good.
<seidos> probably chew kat
<seidos> or marijuana leaves
<seidos> creepy stuff
<ryaxnb> you need dairy products because of the B12.
<seidos> i drink dairy cuz' i heard it's good for rebuilding mucus
<seidos> it is probably possible to get b12 from specific plants, but that's too gourmet for me
<ryaxnb> no, it's not.
<ryaxnb> . According to the UK Vegan Society, the present consensus is that any B12 present in plant foods is likely to be unavailable to humans because B12 analogues can compete with B12 and inhibit metabolism.[56][57]
<ryaxnb> you can get it from supplements
<seidos> that's interesting
<ryaxnb> but basically, you're admitting that veganness is such a restrictive diet you need supplements to survive
<ryaxnb> that's bad :(
<seidos> i didn't admit anything
<seidos> i guess the UK Vegan Society is
<ryaxnb> well, the UK Vegan Society is
<ryaxnb> for all they espouse about vegan food being healthier, and naturaler, that's the elephant in the room
<seidos> i would have to do a test on myself to know for sure
<seidos> i wouldn't know what plants to try though...or seeds for that matter
<ryaxnb> Claimed sources of B12 that have been shown to be inadequate or unreliable through direct studies[58] of vegans include laver (a seaweed), barley grass
<ryaxnb> B12 :/
<ryaxnb> of course, dairy provides a lot of b12.
<ryaxnb> and well-cooked eggs provided a small but probably sufficent amount of B12.
<ryaxnb> so vegetarians shouldn't have issues.
<seidos> apparently alcohol leeches b12
<seidos> i'm too young to drink
<ryaxnb> don't they make vegetarian cheese?
<ryaxnb> or do you just eat  cheese?
<seidos> i hope so
<seidos> i mean, cheese with meat in it?
<ryaxnb> (strict vegetarians don't eat normal cheese)
<ryaxnb> most cheese is produced with rennet, which is animal... something
<seidos> you mean vegans don't eat cheese?
<seidos> ah
<ryaxnb> no, rennet is a weird intestinal part of the animal usually used in cheesemaking
<ryaxnb> only tiny amounts are used, and it's stuff that would go to waste otherwise
<seidos> is it used in jello too?
<ryaxnb> but strictt vegetarians are strict.
<seidos> strict vegetarians can afford to be strict
<ryaxnb> so they only eat cheese made with artificial rennet.
<ryaxnb> which luckily exists.
<seidos> i've never made cheese
<seidos> i've made sour milk, but never cheese
<seidos> i do have gratitude for the cows though
<seidos> i wonder what would happen if cows ate hemp or marijuana
<seidos> hey MarkDude are you using fedora?
<seidos> i was trying to use chrome with it, but there's apparently a glitch
<MarkDude> seidos, yes, m uch of the time
<MarkDude> Well F16 should be great to use
<MarkDude> 2 weeks after the release
<MarkDude> F17 even better, not just because it is codenamed Beefy Miracle
 * MarkDude can show you in person at Scale - if you are making it
<seidos> yeah, should be there
<seidos> 15 is pretty nice, i like the volume control graphic
<seidos> it's a lot like my old macbook
<seidos> oh yeah, i met that guy David at a sikh ashram, do you remember him?  the dude with the beard?
<seidos> hopefully he makes it this year.  he's cool
<MarkDude> Yes, I do remmebr
<seidos> so what have you been up to?
<MarkDude> Well it is good to remind people ahead of time, Scale is earlier this year
<seidos> oh yeah?  is it still going to be in february?
<seidos> i should put something on my calendar
<MarkDude> January
<seidos> ah, good to know
 * MarkDude has been busy. Put artistic stuff on hold for a while
<seidos> how did you manage to pull that off?
<seidos> it seems like the artistic stuff is everywhere
<MarkDude> Just started making more plans tho... Have a photoshoot for comic book set for next weekend
<MarkDude> Zombies and a vampire- ftw
<seidos> right on, you win
<dragon> MarkDude: I'd be there late. Is that ok?
<MarkDude> dragon, yes, unless you need to pick up the backup makeup artisit
<MarkDude> we can make other plan if needed
<dragon> erm. Who is it?
<MarkDude> Pamela, I dont think you met her
<MarkDude> She just moved back from Portland
<MarkDude> Bring your camera also, we want to try a few effects with it
<dragon> I have a phone.
<dragon> or two.
<dragon> But no camera. I returned it to my family, since I wasn't using it as much.
<MarkDude> Hmmm, ok
<MarkDude> Will see about getting another for this
<MarkDude> My backup plan camera may be in use that weekend
<dragon> My camera does well though. You've seen the pics we took at the tech, right?
<MarkDude> Yes, well lets see if we can get some effects from it
<MarkDude> Maybe use it for old timey looking pics
<MarkDude> brb
<dragon> alrighty.
<MarkDude> back
<MarkDude> People are craaaaaaazy in Walnut Creek sometimes
<MarkDude> well much of the time
<BotenAnna> http://i.imgur.com/GWmlg.jpg
<BotenAnna> http://i.imgur.com/Sx4gu.jpg
<BotenAnna> more cute pictures!
<MarkDude> Yay cat pics
<MarkDude> at least 1/3 of the internets consist of kitty pics
<MarkDude> Anyone feel like living on the edge and submitting a talk for Scale with me?
<MarkDude> A focus on how people should focus on commonalities between Distros
<MarkDude> and not find ways to divide. FOSS folks share many common ideals type thing
<seidos> that's a good idea
<seidos> i'm not really sure what i would say on the topic though
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-05
<seidos> it would kind of be cool if there was a way to connect people demographically
<seidos> well, hmmm, there is LOPSA and UUASC...
<seidos> maybe just stand up in front of everybody and chant "don't be mean"
<seidos> until i get booed, or someone throws a tomato
<seidos> is that what you had in mind MarkDude?  or perhaps something more elegant
<MarkDude> Well elegance may not be my strong point
<MarkDude> But more the natural evolving of my Linux is a cult talk
 * MarkDude thinks a few people are more than capable of giving talks
<MarkDude> It is much easier to have another person your 1st time out
<MarkDude> grantbow, was nice enough to help me my 1st time
<seidos> i'm more than capable, but i don't like talking without something good to say
<seidos> or something that i'm excited about
<seidos> i for one welcome our new cow buddies >_>
<philipballew> cows are pretty cool seidos
<akk> They have super cow powers!
<philipballew> bkerensa, I sent a individual to the Organ channel who is looking to find a way to lead a college class at a school there on FLOSS development
<Faqtotum> are people grabbing the conf kit passes yet?
<MarkDude> for what Faqtotum ?
<Faqtotum> SCaLE
<Faqtotum> since registration opened the other day
<MarkDude> Oh, cool
 * MarkDude 's is taken care of.
<MarkDude> Good to do it early
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-06
<Faqtotum> #ubuntu is no help atm; anyone around?
<Faqtotum> [Sat 2011-11-05 06:57:48 PM PDT] <Faqtotum> is it possible to upgrade from natty to oneiric from the dvd?
<philipballew> Faqtotum, whats up
<Faqtotum> ^
<philipballew> ahh... sprry
<philipballew> *sorry
<philipballew> You can use a alternate cd
<philipballew> do you know what that is?
<Faqtotum> so the alternate cd can do it but the dvd can't?
<philipballew> Ubuntu comes on a cd?
<Faqtotum> the alternate cd is a cd, so obviously yes
<Faqtotum> i burned the dvd iso
<Faqtotum> the dvd is the desktop cd and the alternate cd in one
<philipballew> Yeah, if I were wanting to upgrade from removable media I would use the alternate iso
<Faqtotum> as would i
<Faqtotum> but everyone kept saying the dvd was everything both cd's were
<philipballew> Maybe, I have not herd that. but I am not that smart
<Faqtotum> do you have the alternate cd handy to check?
<philipballew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades#Upgrading_Using_the_Alternate_CD.2BAC8-DVD
<Faqtotum> tried that
<Faqtotum> there is no such file
<philipballew> Nice!
<philipballew> Ubuntu is awesome!
<philipballew> I wonder how old that doc is then
<Faqtotum> teehee
<philipballew> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/174317
<philipballew> even better
<philipballew> whats wrong with do release upgrade just wondering>
<Faqtotum> yeah, i ran into that error too
<Faqtotum> what's wrong is that it will redownload everything
<philipballew> slow connection?
<philipballew> or dont want unwanted packages downloading>
<nhaines> Faqtotum: as regards SCALE conf packs, just register and wait to pay until later.
<Faqtotum> ok
<nhaines> Faqtotum: I'll eventually get a free pass because of Ubucon, but I registered first.
<Faqtotum> philipballew: combo
<nhaines> Faqtotum: as regards the Ubuntu DVD, this cycle (and maybe last too) it's just the Desktop CD + all language packs.
<nhaines> So you'll still need an alternate CD to upgrade, as I understand it.
<Faqtotum> grrrrr
<Faqtotum> so i burned it as dvd for nothing+
<nhaines> Pretty much.  Unless you're nostalgic for text debian-installer!
<nhaines> Now in aubergine!
<Faqtotum> i liked the old color better
<Faqtotum> unless the text installer can do an upgrade...
<nhaines> It can't.  Although it should be able to ignore the /home directory and upgrade everything around it.  But to that I say: keep good backups.
<Faqtotum> an upgrade, by definition, keeps the same package set
<bkerensa> =o
<nhaines> Faqtotum: actually, the Desktop CD claims to do that, too.  It seemed to work the last time I looked.
<Faqtotum> what i'm about to try is "sudo apt-cdrom add" at the "Do you want to start the upgrade?" prompt where it shows what's no longer supported and what will be removed
<nhaines> You have to boot into the Ubuntu CD to get the upgrade option.
<Faqtotum> ohhhh
<nhaines> It's worth a try if you have all your data backed up.
<nhaines> I tried it around alpha 3 or so, I think.  It didn't seem to break everything, but I wiped and did a clean install shortly after.
<Faqtotum> well i'll reboot and try it
<Faqtotum> nhaines: no go. it repartitions, moves /home, and wipes all else
<Faqtotum> can someone please simply dcc me a copy of the cdromupgrade script from the alternate cd?
<Faqtotum> interesting that the kubuntu dvd has a similar script but the ubuntu dvd does not
<nhaines> Faqtotum: the "Upgrade Ubuntu xxx to 11.10" does that?  Shame.  :(
<nhaines> Faqtotum: if I can find an alternate CD image I'm more than happy to share it, but I don't think it'll work with the Desktop CD (same as DVD) at all.
<Faqtotum> the dvd has the text installer, which is what the alternate is all about
<Faqtotum> from what i can tell, that's what the script wants
<nhaines> Don't have one.
<nhaines> I'd grab a torrent.
<Faqtotum> :(
<philipballew> does he just need someone to download it?
<Faqtotum> preferably someone who has already downloaded it and can just grab the file
<philipballew> I dont mind downloading it if I need to
<Faqtotum> i spent 4 days torrenting the dvd
<philipballew> The alternate should go fast?
<Faqtotum> seems like a waste when all i want is one file
<philipballew> i guess so
<nhaines> Faqtotum: seems like a mirror should get you the file in just a few minutes.
<Faqtotum> a mirror of the cd contents?
<Faqtotum> where is the source repository for the cd, anyway?
<Faqtotum> where the script is tracked
<nhaines> Faqtotum: a US mirror, not a CD contents mirror.
<Faqtotum> shouldn't there be a bzr repository somewhere?
<nhaines> Faqtotum: I'll finish the torrent in about 6 minutes.
<Faqtotum> i'd rather find the bzr
<nhaines> Can't help with that, though.  :)
<nhaines> Faqtotum: http://ubuntuone.com/p/k4g/
<Faqtotum> a screenshot of byobu?
<Faqtotum> haha, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main/view/2253/DistUpgrade/cdromupgrade
<nhaines> http://ubuntuone.com/4ROHpAoRK2xt4hUl3FumKF
<nhaines> Faqtotum: that should do it!
<Faqtotum> looks like i also needed to download http://mirrors.200p-sf.sonic.net/mirrors/mirrors/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/oneiric.tar.gz
<Faqtotum> it's running
<nhaines> Faqtotum: good luck!
<Faqtotum> nhaines: seems the dvd doesn't have the text installer after all
<Faqtotum> debian-installer, that is
<nhaines> Faqtotum: that's right and I said as much earlier.  :)
<Faqtotum> [Sat 2011-11-05 07:47:58 PM PDT] <Faqtotum> so i burned it as dvd for nothing+
<Faqtotum> [Sat 2011-11-05 07:48:13 PM PDT] <nhaines> Pretty much.  Unless you're nostalgic for text debian-installer!
<Faqtotum> [Sat 2011-11-05 07:48:21 PM PDT] <nhaines> Now in aubergine!
<Faqtotum> seems you said the contrary
<nhaines> Faqtotum: I must've been researching the alternate CD at the time and didn't switch contexts again, sorry.
<MarkDude> Dora the Explora gets sooooooooo damn old after a few hours
 * MarkDude is baby sitting now. 
<Faqtotum> no it doesn't
<Faqtotum> but pokemon does
<MarkDude> Ok, now I wish Dora was on
<MarkDude> The Backyardigans are on now. There's an animal in trouble.....
<Faqtotum> dunno that one
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxlWvE2U0nw
<MarkDude> There it is
<MarkDude> Wonder pets
<Faqtotum> when i was that age, most parents wanted their kids to play _outside_
<Faqtotum> tv was "bad"
<MarkDude> Well its raining
<MarkDude> So much for going to beach today
<Faqtotum> it's november
<nhaines> pleia2: do you have a link handy to your oneiric slides?  I'm giving a talk on Saturday.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: http://princessleia.com/presentations/ubuntu-11.10-plug.odp
<pleia2> or .pdf
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-29
<nUboon2age3> Over at the Ubuntu Hour: San Jose that James McClain is running today. Panera Bread at Coleman and Taylor (started at 2pm) till 6pm. A couple of folks just first getting exposed to Ubuntu came by earlier and talked to James. James helped one fellow fix his GRUB2 setup. :-)
<nUboon2age3> James is now working on a Google presentation on steps to fix wifi.  He helped me and another new fellow, Bill the other day at the Ubuntu Hour: De Anza .  James has got some skillz going(!)
<nUboon2age3> :-)
<Chocks> greetings
<grantbow> Chocks: greetings
<Chocks> hello from Oakland/Lafayette
<grantbow> I was in Lamorinda for 30 years :-)
<grantbow> hello
<Chocks> it's full of "well preserved" women
<grantbow> lol
<Chocks> where are you now?
 * MarkDude went to school in Lafayette
<Chocks> I merely work here. It's not somewhere I'd care to live
<MarkDude> Understood
<MarkDude> We called it Lala land
<Chocks> I bet
 * MarkDude spent much of his other growing up time - in Santa Cruz. Helped keep me from being too much of a golf course D Bag
<MarkDude> It was nice- dont get me wrong
<Chocks> sure
<MarkDude> Just hella sheltered
<Chocks> yeah, you need to live in hardcore Oakland
<MarkDude> So I went to SC for danger excitement , and basic rules breaking
 * MarkDude worked in East Oakland as  mechanic for a while
<Chocks> right
<MarkDude> It was eye-opening at the time
<MarkDude> Makes on less naive
 * grantbow nods
<Chocks> I live in JLS
<MarkDude> JLS?
<Chocks> Jack London Square
<Chocks> I have a fancy view of the train station
<MarkDude> Oh, nice area
<Chocks> some of it :o
<MarkDude> good music, food and scene
<Chocks> lots of empty warehouses too
<MarkDude> Well - yes, the other part is what I just call *excitement*
<Chocks> I lived on 17th St during Occupy
<Chocks> media copters would sit over my appt.
<MarkDude> Are you new to the group?
 * MarkDude is off and on- so not too up to date
<Chocks> I joined the UbuntuSV group on meetup recently, but it's a bit too far for me to go, and I belong to too many meetups now
 * MarkDude is Ubuntu FOSS supporter- as well as being known as the Fedora guy (dont judge me for being evill )
<Chocks> I've been using Debian for ~15 years (I think)
<MarkDude> Easy to do with meetups
<MarkDude> so many choices here
<Chocks> Ubuntu 7 I guess
<Chocks> I went to the Ubuntu conf 2 years ago in Orlando
<MarkDude> grantbow, we need to meet up to do some OLPC stuff
<MarkDude> I gots a braintrust lined up
 * MarkDude went to UDS when it was in Oaksterdam
<Chocks> I saw a story today about OLPC/Ethoipian kids hacking android
<MarkDude> Good times
 * MarkDude wants to get some FOSS folsk to help a bit more with OLPC
<MarkDude> grantbow, has been doing it for a while
<Chocks> TBH, I burnt myself out on FOSS.  These days, it's enough to keep up with what I need for work.  OpenWrt, mainly.
<MarkDude> Foss can do that
<Chocks> Firefox source is a big steaming pile
 * MarkDude had to scale back the amount of projects I am involved with
<MarkDude> All browsers sorta suck
<MarkDude> has to do with flash
<MarkDude> Shittiness across platforms....
<MarkDude> Sry crapiness
<Chocks> yes, however Mozilla source is templates top to bottom
<Chocks> layers and layers of code
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-30
<bkerensa> pleia2: you make it to Denmark?
 * bkerensa slaps philballew 
<bkerensa> what time are we going live today?
<philballew> Im free anytime
<philballew> id say 11:30 to 12:30 sometime
<bkerensa> philballew: well considering nothing starts till 1am our time lets aim for 12:45am?
<bkerensa> kk
<philballew> ah, I thought it started 12.
<bkerensa> philballew: btw did you get the feeling that people ignored remote participants on irc
<philballew> i was mistaken
<philballew> bkerensa, Yes I did. How many sessions did you go to>
<philballew> ?
<bkerensa> It seemed aside from the Roundtable session nobody really joined irc on the other sessions and ignored questions
<bkerensa> I went to three
<bkerensa> nobody answered questions from irc on the two after roundtable
<bkerensa> it was disappointing
<bkerensa> :(
<philballew> okay. I went to three or four and found the same, but I was able to sing up for a few work items as well
<bkerensa> It was more like remote listening then it was remote participating
<bkerensa> :(
<philballew> Id be down for a google hangout to bring up in
<bkerensa> yeah
<philballew> I got 15 ubuntu/linux books to hand out to my san diego ubuntu people/scale people today
<philballew> well i gtg to some college stuff. be back 12:30
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-31
<philballew> pleia2, I see the city is very mad that you are not there today...
<philballew> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/c66.0.403.403/p403x403/10498_3924392117303_994369825_n.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [48018]
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> I will miss the parade :(
<pleia2> and halloween!
<philballew> Yeah, my brother is currently driving up from sd for it. Great day for the city tomorrow.
<bkerensa> pleia2: they dont celebrate halloween in Denmark?
<philballew> Probably like Thanksgiving or something.
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<pleia2> Halloween is mostly an American thing
 * Chocks happens to know they *do* celebrate Halloween, a little, in Denmark
<pleia2> "a little" is why I said "mostly" :)
<pleia2> last night I saw people dressed up in the city, but then they talked an they were all americans
<Chocks> at least they weren't Germans ;-)
<Chocks> boo!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-01
<MarkDude> Hello all.
 * MarkDude would like to remind eligible members of Cali Ubuntu team to vote. 4 great candidates running. Votes are over this weekend
<MarkDude> :)
<akk> Thanks for the reminder, MarkDude
<MarkDude> np akk
 * MarkDude is all happy to help here
<MarkDude> Also helping a bit with another projects elections also
 * MarkDude feels like Jimmy Carter coming in to observe
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> A while ago- I reminded folks in an international project to *vote early, vote often*
 * MarkDude had to clarify that was a joke- dating back to Boston I think
<pleia2> chicago
<Chocks> vote for what?
<Chocks> vote for Pedro!
<Chocks> you should vote for Prop 37, but that's where my opinion ends
<Gareth> philballew: ping
<philballew> Gareth, hello
<Gareth> philballew: hey.  Just touching base.  seeing if you got my last email re: SCALE and the youth conf.
<philballew> yes, I have got it. I need to see all the is involved with this. Is the time  put into this more before scale or during?
<philballew> and can I have a person or two to assist me?
<philballew> i can find these people
<Chocks> moo
<Gareth> probably more time before hand than during.  during should just be make sure things run smoothly.  and yup.  recruiting people to help you is absolutely okay and encouraged.
<philballew> alright, going to ask actual high school students to help advertise and a graphic design friend to make some logos
<Gareth> awesome.
<philballew> I am a full time college student, but next semester should be easier for me, and that is when most of my work will be, bit I will do planning work this month. Do I get a scale jersey or shirt?
<Gareth> shirt or jersey...we'll get you something so everyone knows your SCALE staff :)
<Chocks> you're?
<philballew> I forsee myself running back and forth from ubuntu ca booth to youth summit room a lot
<Gareth> Chocks: sure.  why not.
<Chocks> for good luck
<philballew> What are the benefits of being a scale volunteer?
<Gareth> money & fame.
<philballew> This is pretty much my goal in life.
<Chocks> careful what you wish for :o
 * Chocks wishes not for PHP
<raevol> are UDS videos up anywhere?
<philballew> raevol, i think
<philballew> ill grab a link in a bit
<raevol> k
<philballew> currently finishing up on reddit
<raevol> AmA?
<philballew> yeah
<philballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/12ggv0/iama_prison_guard_at_a_maximum_security_prison/
<darthrobot`> Title: [IamA Prison Guard at a maximum security prison, AmA, though you may not like what you hear. : IAmA]
<raevol> wow that's rough
<bkerensa> philballew: did you see the live wallpapers post on OMG? Pretty cool
<philballew> bkerensa, yeah, I like it, but fear for my ram
<philballew> raevol, http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Contributor Channel - YouTube]
<bkerensa> philballew: I also found a face authentication module for Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> I have used it
<philballew> 2 years ago
<philballew> stopped when it logged my father in
<philballew> you like it bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> its a cool idea
<bkerensa> I mean I dont use face authentication on my N7 because its not a perfect technology
<bkerensa> but that doesnt mean its not fun :)
<Chocks> yeah, fails with Asians all looking the same ;-)
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> Thats not cool
<Chocks> it's cool; I'm making a joke.  Asians say Europeans all look alike too
<Chocks> *cricket*
<Chocks> what's not cool is my particularly creative abuse of PHP
<raevol> ah man i want to watch all of these videos
<raevol> nao
<philballew> raevol, there good. your still using xubuntu?
<raevol> no more xubuntu here
<philballew> finally realized gui's are overrated and all you need is a command line?
<raevol> no, got tired of having to do a bunch of extra work to get notifications and pulse audio to work correctly
<philballew> (do not confuse my sarcasim with trolling)
<philballew> so unity?
<raevol> yea
<raevol> unity
<philballew> VICTORY!!!!!
<raevol> i have quibbles with it, but less quibbles than with xubuntu
<philballew> When can I give you some ubuntu 12.10 cd's and a ubuntu book?
<raevol> i'm dieing for wayland to get implemented though
<raevol> :o
<raevol> are we having an ubuntu hour anytime?
<raevol> mebe on a tuuuuesday? :)
<philballew> I was going to on a wednesday night probably in 2 weeks
<philballew> I can maybe do a tuesday as well sure
<raevol> aw
<philballew> tuesday sounds fine!
<raevol> yea tuesday or thursday works for me
<raevol> i know i have the most annoying schedule ever
<philballew> alright, ill just fit it into my schedule. Kevin is currently in europe being all "ubuntu" and what not
<raevol> kevin is the wayland guy?
<philballew> but I have way to many ubuntu books and stickers for my own good....
<raevol> hahaha
<raevol> hoarding them i see
<philballew> kevin is the Ubuntu desktop experience guy. So yes, he knows his wayland from his
<philballew> x
<philballew> I get them for free, and pass them out
<philballew> Going to try to get some shirts printed for us to
<philballew> saying Ubuntu -San diego maybe
<raevol> nice :D
<philballew> so your excited about this steam thing?
<raevol> oh yes
<raevol> i want to see the talk they gave at uds
<philballew> its there. I need to look into a beta there releasing
<raevol> yea
<raevol> i'm currently trying to figure out how to implement a new inventory system for my company
<raevol> we use ubercart
<raevol> and some other junk
<raevol> but i am trying to figure out how to implement our inventory tracking needs in a way that integrates with ubercart
<raevol> so frustrating
<philballew> seems confusing
<raevol> it's not so much confusing as it is frustrating
<raevol> all this time i am spending trying to find something that someone else wrote, i could have written my own solution
<philballew> you need a better db?
<raevol> eh, ubercart with mysql is fine
<raevol> it's just we either need to push our order information to some third party inventory solution, or write our own
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-03
<nhaines> pleia2: recieved 25 Ubuntu, 5 Server discs.  Thanks!  :D
<pleia2> nhaines: welcome :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-28
<bkerensa> Gareth: So my lodging budget was just approved so I will just now need to submit a travel request to our travel agency and should see you in February
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> looking forward to some warmth
<Gareth> bkerensa: awesome :)
<linuxlite1969> hello issue with my cd rom not detected
<blitz> hello issue with your cd rom not detected
<linuxlite1969> what ?
<blitz> my name is blitz, nice to meet you issue with your cd rom not detected
<blitz> whoops, totally thought this was off topic
<raevol> hahaha
<linuxlite1969> yes i install linux lite (debian/ubuntu) through flash drive i think it caused issue
<raevol> linuxlite1969: that sounds like a very specific issue, you will need to know what model cd drive you have, and then i would suggest googling to see if other people are having the same issue with that model drive and linux
<raevol> someone here might be able to walk you through looking at hardware logs to see if there are any errors at initialization, sadly i do not know enough to be able to do that :(
<akk> I hadn't heard of linux lite.
<akk> What's the desktop/window manager?
<linuxlite1969> https://www.linuxliteos.com/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Linux Lite - Linux Lite free Operating System]
<linuxlite1969> xfce
<raevol> website appears to be broken :/
<linuxlite1969> what ??
<blitz> have you tried asking in the support channel? it's #ubuntu
<raevol> shows a white line going across and then stops and doesn't show anything else
<blitz> site works for me
<linuxlite1969> ther is no one in their channel
<raevol> hmm site works in firefox
<blitz> no one in #ubuntu?
<raevol> linuxlite1969: #ubuntu, not the linux lite irc
<linuxlite1969> i tried ubuntu.fr no one answer
<akk> I can see the website. But I haven't used xfce in a while -- might be a problem with its CDROM detection.
<raevol> well that's why we suggested #ubuntu :/
<akk> I wouldn't think #ubuntu would have much help for an xfce-based non-ubuntu distro.
<raevol> akk true
<blitz> it's ubuntu based
<blitz> says it's LTS
<linuxlite1969> ok i will give  it a try
<akk> Is there an #xfce channel? That would be a good place to ask.
<blitz> xfce shouldn't make his cdrom not work
<linuxlite1969> what's the link between xfce and cdrom??
<akk> xfce might make the cdrom not show up in a filemanager or on the desktop.
<akk> Do we know if the hardware is showing up in /dev ?
<blitz> well, sure, but I took him literally
<linuxlite1969> browser is thunar
<linuxlite1969> in dev there were floppy disc
<linuxlite1969> i tried to change it dev/cdrom etc
<akk> Ah, okay, if it's not showing up in /dev then it's not an xfce issue.
<akk> It's kernel or udev, probably.
<linuxlite1969> i have to reinstall it??
<akk> Only if you think there was an error during installation.
<akk> Look through dmesg and see if you can find any messages about it seeing the CDROM hardware.
<akk> If there's nothing in dmesg then the problem is almost certainly the kernel.
<linuxlite1969> that's not i like this distro but it's the only one that installed the driver for my nvidia card,i tried everything..doesn't work
<akk> If there are messages in dmesg but there's no device in /dev, then it could still be kernel but it's more likely udev.
<linuxlite1969> i already saw at dmesg
<akk> And in that case you might be able to use it through some other path, like /dev/sdXX or /sys/class/..., if you can't figure out a udev rule.
<linuxlite1969> but i can't find where the cd "could" probably be
<akk> What's the dmesg line for it?
<akk> or lines
<akk> Oh, looks like they don't put anything in /dev for CDs any more anyway, should be in /media
<akk> (I haven't used my CD drive in maybe 2 years :)
<linuxlite1969> i use my cd drive to transcode for car or hdd
<linuxlite1969> like foobar with wine
<akk> I think I have a CD drive in the docking station here, but I'm not sure this debian system is seeing it either.
<akk> Maybe I'm not the right person to be helping here. :)
<linuxlite1969> everything ok instead for that cd rom
<akk> We may need someone who's actually used a CD drive recently.
<linuxlite1969> ha ha lol
<akk> My fstab says it should be at /dev/sr0 but that may be left over from a lucid install many years ago :)
<akk> (and I have no /dev/sr0)
<linuxlite1969> i know it's here..i deleted all the bullshit error things to try to replace by dev/mnt/cdrom etcc
<akk> Oops, note to self, that's the power button, not the CD eject button :)
<pleia2> haha, nice
<blitz> :3
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-31
<jyo> pleia2, grantbow: Are we still looking for Nexus 4s? One of the guys at work is selling his two...
<troyready> Appropriate timing :)
<blacula> cause he's getting 5s?
<pleia2> jyo: how much?
<jyo> pleia2: ~200 a pop
<pleia2> they were $199 new last month :) I think I'll pass
<jyo> Exactly. :)
<blacula> dudes cray cray
<nhaines> haha, I was vaguely interested too until the price.  Oh well.  :)
<nhaines> At least I'm getting Android 4.4 on my Galaxy Nexus!
<troyready> nhaines, though CyanogenMod or similar?
<nhaines> troyready: pretty much.
<troyready> Nice :) I'll be doing the same on mine
<nhaines> Although the only thing that keeps me from just using Ubuntu is Navigation, Ingress, and maybe a decent Web browser.
<troyready> It is cool to see it being so close to usable as daily driver. I'm looking forward to it a lot
<nhaines> On the other hand, if I can get a $150 Nexus 4, I might go for that, too.
<nhaines> On the other hand, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is going to rebase on Android 4.3 or 4.4, so it's probably not very good news for Galaxy Nexus owners running Ubuntu.
<troyready> Yeah, indeed. On Android at least, the N4 is a reaaallly nice upgrade, so I'd say it's worth it
<blacula> I'm really sad that the 32GB model doesn't have a 3,000 mah battery
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-01
<nhaines> jono: Is there an Ubuntu name badge template available?  I thought the LoCo exhibition pack used to have one, but no one seems to know about it.
<jono> nhaines, I think there is one somewhere, but I am not sure where
<nhaines> jono: I'm going to need name badges in about two weeks.  Any suggestions?
<grantbow> jyo: anyone who wants to test should pick a device from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<darthrobot> Title: [Touch/Devices - Ubuntu Wiki]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-03
<pleia2> fyi, I thought I might be but I won't actually be around for the meeting tonight
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-27
<Roguehorse> =)
<OERIAS>  GOOD MORNING CALIFORNIA!
<OERIAS> Today is a beautiful day for the folks in the beautiful city of Diamond Bar CA
<OERIAS> the 57 freeway both north and south is congested
<OERIAS> the 60 freeway west to los angles is experiencing delay of over one hour
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-28
<philipballew> bkerensa, If I wanna submit or find an already reported  bug with firefox, whats the best way to do that gonna be?
<OERIAS> who lives in the LA area?
<Roguehorse> =)
<bkerensa> philipballew: Go to bugzilla.mozilla.org create an account click new and file a bug on the Firefox product
<philipballew> bkerensa, alright. I'll do it today probably
<bkerensa> philipballew: what is the bug?
<philipballew> bkerensa, In Firefox with Lubuntu often when I hit a key on the keyboard, the wrong letter comes out or multiple words just come whenever I hit a key. I think it might be an Ubuntu bug, so I was gonna do some hunting around to find out.
<bkerensa> Yeah sounds like a Ubuntu bug
<ianorlin> hmm I haven't seen that
<pleia2> me neither, dodgy keyboard?
<philipballew> my laptop is from 2007, so it might be hardware, but so far has only appeared in ff...
<philipballew> so I will play with it this week
<philipballew> I'll have to record some videos of it happening
 * philipballew heads off to school
 * Roguehorse has been away too long
<Roguehorse> You guys had the release party at Mozilla and I totally missed it....I feel bad =(
 * Roguehorse is going shopping - TTYL
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-29
<raevol> spammin': https://openmw.org/2014/openmw-0-33-0-released/
<darthrobot> Title: [OpenMW 0.33.0 Released! | OpenMW, Open source Elderscrolls III: Morrowind reimplementation, Morrowind remake, Morrowind remade,]
<nhaines> Not interested in that today.  GOG released X-Wing and also TIE Fighter, plus KOTOR.
<rww> implying you have time to play those when you're out getting DOUBLE AP
<nhaines> rww: they're on my queue.  :P  Besides, I'm already L9, so I'm getting the silver badge anyway. :P
<raevol> didn't realize this was #nhaines, sorry :p
<nhaines> raevol: get back to me with your awesome Morrowind reimplementation when I'm not celebrating LucasArts games.  :P
<nhaines> Although I suppose one could buy Indiana Jones or Sam & Max and play them in SCUMMVM now.
<Roguehorse> =)
<Roguehorse> Hey
<pleia2> g'day Roguehorse
<Roguehorse> Hi..while you're here I want to apologize for missing the 14.10 release party @ Mozilla
<Roguehorse> I would have _loved_ to have been there and have gotten caught up in other things missing many important events
<pleia2> apologies go to jyo :) I was in north carolina
<Roguehorse> LOL! My sister lives there, she has a place way out in the sticks
<pleia2> I was in raleigh for a conference
<Roguehorse> My sister lives in Currie
<pleia2> huh, north carolina is pretty big
<Roguehorse> I always trip on the Atlantic being so warm..she used to live in Wilmington for a long time near the beach
<Roguehorse> it is big
<pleia2> October in the south is kind of nice
<pleia2> I'm in Florida now
<pleia2> 80F, humidity is kind of ick, but it's not that bad for year
<pleia2> s/year/here
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-11-01
 * ianorlin has orange foreground color for terminal and black background for halloween
<nhaines> That does sound scary.  Amber wouldn't be bad, though.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-27
<ianorlin> DonkeyHotei: feeling better?
<DonkeyHotei> i was in the ER last night, they gave me a prescription, and things went on the mend
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-31
<george> nhaines are you here?
<nhaines> Why yes I am.
<george> OH cool.  I haven't done this for so long.....
<nhaines> It's going to be a short one tonight, but you're right on time.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Oct 31 02:02:43 2016 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<george> Are you or pleia2 running the meeting?
<nhaines> Me tonight.
<george> OK
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California LoCo Meeting for Sunday, October 30th, 2016!
<nhaines> The agenda for tonight is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16October30
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16October30 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Daylight Saving Time ends next Sunday, so don't forget to set your clocks!
<nhaines> Any Linux-based computer will not need to be manually adjusted.
<nhaines> The Ubuntu Online Summit should be held very soon, but they haven't set dates yet.  So keep an eye out for announcements and http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Home | The Summit Scheduler]
<nhaines> Ubuntu Online Summit is where we get together to take a look at the direction of Ubuntu and set plans for the next cycle or two.  We'll be working on Ubuntu 17.04 this time around.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Ubuntu 16.10 came out since our last meeting, and has some pretty snazzy updates, like LibreOffice.
<nhaines> The Ubuntu 16.10 Free Culture Showcase came up with the community wallpapers.  If you don't have 16.10, then the list is available here: http://www.nhaines.com/blog/2016/10/05/winners-ubuntu-1610-free-culture-showcase/
<darthrobot> Title: [Winners of the Ubuntu 16.10 Free Culture Showcase | Nathan Haines]
<nhaines> UbuCon Europe is taking place from November 18-20th in Essen, and pleia2, philipballew, and myself will be giving talks there.  http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuCon Europe | UbuCon portal]
<george> What about Ubucon in So Cal at the SCaLE event, which is what date?
 * philipballew is still nervous about his.
<philipballew> Scale is in march this year
<nhaines> For myself, the Ubuntu community donations fund made this trip possible, and I'm very grateful for the opportunity to be there and help out as UbuCon Germany becomes UbuCon Europe and they work to expand and become bigger and better!
<philipballew> second through fifth iirc
<nhaines> UbuCon at SCALE shoudl be March 2-3rd, and I'll be working with Richard Gaskin about this, probably mostly when I return from UbuCon Europe.
<nhaines> Also sneaking up rapidly is LoCo leadership elections, so I'm going to try to get that sorted out and kicked out to the mailing list over the next week.
<george> OK, let me know how I can help
<nhaines> george: thanks.  You'll be hearing from me.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for tonight.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Lots of good mailing list topics to post about, then.  Is there any other business for tonight?
<philipballew> the San Diego meetup is in two weeks
<philipballew> well a week and a half actully.
<philipballew> We are working on moving locations currently also and things are growing fast
<nhaines> That's fantastic!
<nhaines> Do you have a link to the meetup event?
<philipballew> totally. This is our social meetup.
<philipballew> https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/events/234971234/
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Attention Required! | CloudFlare]
<nhaines> Thanks!  Meetup isn't loading for me.
<nhaines> Sounds like a good time, I'm sure.
<philipballew> We will not have any technical meetups until the new year, but speakers for that are lining up fast.
<b-yeezi> Hi all
<nhaines> philipballew: that's great!  Be sure to write about topcis on our mailing list.  :)
<nhaines> Hi b-yeezi!  We're wrapping up our LoCo meeting.
<philipballew> nhaines: yes. I am sending the announcement to the mailing list on Tuesday, one week before.
<b-yeezi> Missed it!
<nhaines> There'll be a log for you to review as soon as it's over.  :)
<philipballew> nhaines: can I help make the meetup dotcom page look a little more polished?
<nhaines> philipballew: yes, absolutely.  I use to have a color palette and some assets.  If I can find those I'll throw them up there, but otherwise all help is welcome.
<nhaines> I need to run as soon as this meeting is over, but ping me over the next two days.
<nhaines> Speaking of which, is there any other business for this meeting?
<philipballew> totally. i'll pm you early this week and we can make the details for me getting in there and hammering it out.
<george> I have nothing, really.  Just let me know what help is needed.
<nhaines> Thanks, george.  I'm sure there'll be no shortage of that after Thanksgiving when we're starting to wrap up planning for SCALE.
<george> OK
<nhaines> Okay, that's it for tonight, then.  Our next meeting is in two weeks, on November 13th.  Happy Halloween, everyone!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Oct 31 02:18:24 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-10-31-02.02.moin.txt
<philipballew> If anyone wants to volunteer for the actual SCALE when they are not working with Ubuntu, they also can.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, November 13th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<george> philipballew:  OK, thanks.
<philipballew> but dont work too hard, because then they make you wear that football jersey
<nhaines> b-yeezi: log's availble here http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-10-31-02.02.moin.txt
<darthrobot> Content type: [text/plain] Size: [6522]
<nhaines> Okay, I have to run.  Talk to everyone later!
<b-yeezi> nhaines: Got it. Thanks
 * philipballew pictures nhaines running and tripping
<george> nhaines: Are you there?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-11-01
<nhaines> george: good rule of thumb: at 8am I am never there.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-30
<nhaines> It's meeting time!
<nhaines> Is anybody around for the meeting?
<dax> no
<nhaines> So it seems.
<nhaines> Alrighty then, meeting canceled.
<nhaines> Wait.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, November 12th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> Better.
